# '97 Altima Engine: Ticking Sound Near First Cylinder



## Jzcon96 (Sep 7, 2017)

So I just recently bought this car as a commuter car and there is this ticking sound that i'm hearing from the engine. i hear it around the first or second cylinder and I don't know what that problem is. Can I get some help please?


----------

